# Eclipse mit blackdown zum Laufen bringen



## tsurani (14. Jan 2004)

Hi,

ich habe eclipse 2.1.0 auf einem Gentoo-Linux-System installiert, allerdings nur als Einzelpaket (Paketname: eclipse-platform-bin), also ohne SDK, da auf meinem System bereits das Blackdown JDK 1.4.1 drauf ist.
Eclipse läuft soweit, dass ich Projekte anlegen, Dateien editieren usw. kann, aber nichts compilieren oder ausfürhen. Ich schätze, ich muss Eclipse noch irgendwo mitteilen, wo er Blackdown Java finden kann, aber ich weiß nicht, wo man das einstellt.
Oder liegt das vielleicht ganz an was anderem?


----------



## el_barto (14. Jan 2004)

soweit ich weiss kannst du irgendwo in den einstellugen vorgeben, welches jre verwendet werden soll. weiss jetzt aber nicht genau wo (hab auch gerade kein eclipse hier zum probieren).


----------



## saxman23 (15. Jan 2004)

die Einstellung kannst du im Menu von Eclipse unter 

Window / Preferences / Java / Installed JREs machen.
Dort bitte die unter ADD mit den richtigen Verzeichniseinträgen dein Blackdown angeben. 
Wenn du es einfacher haben willst, benutzte den search Modus, hat bei mir auch geklappt. Benutze aber Suse 9.0, aber bei mir funzt es prima.

Gruss der saxman23 8)


----------



## saxman23 (15. Jan 2004)

die Einstellung kannst du im Menu von Eclipse unter Window / Preferences / Java / Installed JREs machen.
Dort bitte die unter ADD mit den richtigen Verzeichniseinträgen dein Blackdown angeben. 
Wenn du es einfacher haben willst, benutzte den search Modus, hat bei mir auch geklappt. Benutze aber Suse 9.0, aber bei mir funzt es prima.

Gruss der saxman23 8) [/i][/b]


----------



## saxman23 (15. Jan 2004)

die Einstellung kannst du im Menu von Eclipse unter Window / Preferences / Java / Installed JREs machen.
Dort bitte die unter ADD mit den richtigen Verzeichniseinträgen dein Blackdown angeben. 
Wenn du es einfacher haben willst, benutzte den search Modus, hat bei mir auch geklappt. Benutze aber Suse 9.0, aber bei mir funzt es prima.


----------



## tsurani (23. Jan 2004)

Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde - bin zwischenzeitlich gezwungen worden, Windows zu installieren und musste mein Gentoo wieder draufklatschen...

Bis Window -> Preferences komm ich noch mit.
Dort gibt es allerdings keinen Menüpunkt "Java", sondern nur folgende:
*Workbench
Ant
Build Order
Debug
Help
Install/Update
Team*

Ich konnte dort nirgends etwas finden, was so aussah, als könnte man dort den Pfad zu blackdown einstellen.
Die Eclipse-Version ist wie gesagt 2.1.0 - Vielleicht ist da seit 2.0 etwas geändert worden.  Welche Version hast du denn?


----------

